# Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.2 - Noise Floor Fix



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

I have heard alot of people say that one problem with the Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.2 is that it introduces a noise floor problem (an audible hiss). I had the same issue when I first installed mine. At first, I didn't really care too much since I have a convertible (= loud) and I couldn't hear it once the music was playing. After a while though, I thought that there is no way that it was designed to sound like that...so I went to investigate. 

What I found was that I had set the 3sixty.2 gains too low, which caused me to have to crank my amps gains...raising the noise floor.

*Here is a cool trick *that I found that really helped...Start with the normal 3sixty.2 gain set-up (adjust headunit to 2/3rd level, play the set-up track on the Set-Up disk with the 3sixty.2 outputs disconnected, adjust the gains on the 3sixty.2 to just below the red light coming on...). This time, instead of turning my headunit up to 2/3rd and adjusting the 3sixty.2 gains, I adjusted the gains just until there was a signal (blue light) and then turned up my Headunit until it was sending a clipped signal (red light) to the 3sixty.2. After I turned the headunit down one click, I then went back to finish adjusting the 3sixty.2 gains. 

BOOM!  Multiple birds killed with the same stone! 1. Found my Headunit's clipping point. 2. Set the 3sixty.2 at it's maximum gain setting 3. Gained ablity to set my amp gains lower - reducing\eliminating the noise floor


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

I need to do this to my 360.2 as well. It is noisy when in any source.


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

good post here!!


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm trying to do this right now, and I don't completely understand.

Can someone outline these steps a little more clearly for guys like me who are a little slow on the uptake? Thanks!


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I need to recheck mine. I have a very slight noise in mine as well.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rfte..._SetUpNotes.pdf?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

The #1 problem with the 360.2 is users / installers not knowing how to correctly set-up the unit. Set-up correctly there is no noise floor issue caused by the 360.2

Chuck


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Mine is good now that I set my gains properly. 


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## cobraa (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------

